# Farmall 400 hydraulics problems



## dakota_dj (Sep 17, 2003)

Haven't been on here much but I have a question someone may be able to help me with.

I have a 1956 Famall 400. I am having problems with the fast hitch raising and lowering and power steering not working correctly. I checked the fluid level and it was ok so I decided to change the filter and fluid since it had been a couple years since I changed it last time. After draining the fluid I pulled the filter out. The brass wire mesh screen was half gone on the filter.

The mesh must be blocking a line or valve somewhere. 

My question is does anyone know the direction of flow and if there is a way to flush the system out or do a reverse flush on the system?

I don't have any manuals for the tractor.

Thank you,


Tim


----------

